
The New Math Bridge Beyond Fermat’s Last Theorem - astdb
https://www.wired.com/story/the-new-math-bridge-beyond-fermats-last-theorem/
======
twic
We already had article this when it was in Quanta:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22809632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22809632)

Presumably you've all upvoted this specifically to annoy me, since i was
moaning about it yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22871788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22871788)

